# Getting my hens tomorrow



## schac3 (Jul 9, 2012)

It's finished my coop up. I'm getting 2 RI Reds and 2 Longs. Pretty pumped. They are around 3 to 4 months old.


----------



## orna (Jul 13, 2012)

Coop looks great! Enjoy your new fuzzy butts!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

have fun with the new arrivals


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

Good Luck!


----------



## TheChickenFountain (Jun 21, 2012)

Hope you have a wonderful time with them. We have had them for a long long time and we still get excited when we get new chicks..Enjoy!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

You're going to be so happy you decided to get these new additions! They're so much fun to have. Simply a joy!


----------



## Maggizzle35 (Jul 2, 2012)

You have to be careful. Chickens are addicting


----------



## pjolly (Jun 23, 2012)

My husband says I have OCD. Obsessive chicken disorder! I love my girls! Still waiting on the elusive "first egg"!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

You're going to be so glad you got this little feathered friends! Its been fun having mine be introduced to others who have never had chickens let alone hold one before. Neighbors & friends get a kick out of how well they come when you call them by name or as a group. They listen better than any of my 3 dogs do!  And, they make me breakfast every day!  You'll have to post some pictures of them for us.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

OCD. That's very funny. My son says the same thing about me. Hahaha.


----------



## madman (Aug 11, 2012)

Good luck..


----------

